# CC tasted like Salt Rock with Baking Soda :-/



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

OK, so hear me out guys. I know Cuba is blessed with great soil, full of minerals. That's great, but... I just had a CC Montecristo Edmundo. The darn thing tasted salty. I couldn't put my finger on it at first, but after a while it hit me. It was salty, mineral like salty. Like sucking on a salt rock (unprocessed raw out of the ground salt), with hints of baking soda tastes. There was some lethery tastes coming through, some hints of tobacco too. But the overwhelming tastes were those of salty and minerals in general.

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Where did you get this cigar?


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Nickerson said:


> Where did you get this cigar?


We're not supposed to discuss this openly on this form. All I'll say it was a reputable source


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> :deadhorse: my vote for best smiley ever!


OK, so is that normal?


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Forget I asked guys.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

It's really kind of unbelievable how rude people are sometimes. If you think his questions are so stupid, maybe you could stop wasting your very precious time reading his posts. Nobody's compelling you to respond to these questions, and it obviously causes you very great pain to impart your vast knowledge. In addition to your obvious pain, it hurts me to have to read the same complaining posts over and over. I promise it will be ok if you just ignore the posts. Really.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Martin,

I generally stay out of these sort of posts. First, someone pokes the bear, then the bear growls, then the OP complains about the growling bear. 

I have a lot of CCs that are smoking well right now. No salt, no greeness, juat great smokes. If you would like, I will send you a few, and you can try them. Just let me know the profile you like, and I will try to match it. 

If you don't like what I send I would suggest you try something else and stay away from CCs.

If you do like them, then make a wonderfully positive post and quit poking the #$%^ bear.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

That's about as good as it gets Martin, I'd take him up on it.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Martin,
> 
> I generally stay out of these sort of posts. First, someone pokes the bear, then the bear growls, then the OP complains about the growling bear.
> 
> ...


Here, here BOB! +1 on the above!!:heh: :heh:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> OK, so hear me out guys. I know Cuba is blessed with great soil, full of minerals. That's great, but... I just had a CC Montecristo Edmundo. The darn thing tasted salty. I couldn't put my finger on it at first, but after a while it hit me. It was salty, mineral like salty. Like sucking on a salt rock (unprocessed raw out of the ground salt), with hints of baking soda tastes. There was some lethery tastes coming through, some hints of tobacco too. But the overwhelming tastes were those of salty and minerals in general.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


 
Cheap CC= Green Smokes (IE, Their have no age on them and that is why there are cheap)

Green CC = Shit Smokes (IE Cigars have not yet ages long enough)

Shit smokes = Disappointment to new CC smokers. (IE You have not learn enough about these cigars)

If you buy AGED CC there will cost you a bit more money but it is worth buying them!!

You also have to build up a relationship with the guys in the shop and there will take care of you!!!

Just my 2cents,


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Martin,
> 
> I generally stay out of these sort of posts. First, someone pokes the bear, then the bear growls, then the OP complains about the growling bear.
> 
> ...


You Sir, have a PM in your inbox


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> OK, so hear me out guys. I know Cuba is blessed with great soil, full of minerals. That's great, but... I just had a CC Montecristo Edmundo. The darn thing tasted salty. I couldn't put my finger on it at first, but after a while it hit me. It was salty, mineral like salty. Like sucking on a salt rock (unprocessed raw out of the ground salt), with hints of baking soda tastes. There was some lethery tastes coming through, some hints of tobacco too. But the overwhelming tastes were those of salty and minerals in general.
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


I don't think you did anything wrong. If a particular cigar tastes "off" to you, my suggestion would be to put it to rest and go back to it in a few months and see if the flavor profile changes or improves.

Also, I'm noticing that members have decided to use this thread to personally criticize others including the OP. This is not how we "roll" on this forum. Personal differences should be handled in pms, not on the open forum. I've deleted several posts. If you don't want to comment specifically about the topic then don't post at all.

Also, if I misread any of these posts that were deleted, send me a pm and we can discuss exactly what you did mean.

No one should feel that they can't post a question for fear that they may be "ridiculed" for posting it.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

I had this same experience recently with a salty Bolivar and it was possibly due to the stick coming in contact with a recently hydrated bead tube. one more thing to consider.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

That slightly "salty taste" you encountered is just another attribute that can be found in Cuban tobacco. I have a couple of boxes of Sancho Panza Bachilleres from 1999, that come to mind, that have a salty taste to them. I have noticed it in some NC cigars, but very few.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting Tasting profile. I smoke JLP often and I taste the salty taste in some of the sticks. I don't think you are doing anything wrong.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> No one should feel that they can't post a question for fear that they may be "ridiculed" for posting it.


Exactly!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, I recall reading a thread regarding cigars that tasted salty. Turned out it was due to his Heartfelt beads. Do not let your cigars touch the beads or the bag that the beads are in. These beads have a very salty taste to them. Trust me, I licked them! lol.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Also, I recall reading a thread regarding cigars that tasted salty. Turned out it was due to his Heartfelt beads. Do not let your cigars touch the beads or the bag that the beads are in. These beads have a very salty taste to them. Trust me, I licked them! lol.


No beds in my humi :-(
I only use bovida packs or whatever came with my latest Prometheus humi.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> ...I only use bovida packs or whatever came with my latest Prometheus humi.


Boveda packs can leak salt too. You would probably have noticed it, just thought I should mention it. As stated above, some cuban tobacco tastes salty - it's probably that.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bazookajoe said:


> Boveda packs can leak salt too. You would probably have noticed it, just thought I should mention it. As stated above, some cuban tobacco tastes salty - it's probably that.


Yea i know about the boveda packs. i cut one open just to see 
but i have a designated humi for CCs, and that one is not using the packs. Plus i NEVER let them touch cigars. But thanks for the tip anyways. I guess it's just the cigar. I'll give them some time.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Also, I recall reading a thread regarding cigars that tasted salty. Turned out it was due to his Heartfelt beads. Do not let your cigars touch the beads or the bag that the beads are in. These beads have a very salty taste to them. Trust me, I licked them! lol.


Jeff, You like a little bead licking, Do ya?? mg: :croc:


----------

